# Questions on Truck lights



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

I need input from the Rivet counters and Real world experts.
I had some one tell me that truck lights are only on the front trucks of the loco's, but I could swear that I had pictures of lights on all 4 trucks?
Is it railroad specific?
US and Canadian too? 
I have both running by my place!


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

That does actually appear to be the case in several night shots I've found. An example:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/trainz35/7049808003/

Step lights on the bottom step of each ladder, and lights under the cab.


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

I couldn't find a good side shot, but some Amtrak engines seemed to have lights at both trucks - but then their ladders are in different places as well, so step lights for a rear ladder would end up right at the trucks.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The ground lights were for the engineer to look down to see the relative motion at the ground, and they were typically only on the trucks next to the cab. Step lights would serve a different function, presumably so the engineer doesn't break his neck. Ground lights are also usually turned off once the engine is underway at speed.


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

Sean. I can have a definitive answer tomorrow. I have a meeting with a retired CSX engineer, who's really great with questions.

I'd venture to say GRJ is correct though.

Carl


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

Pan Am rail only has them on the front trucks
CSX AC4400's that are up here only on front
NHN front only (former Conrail locos)


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

My new Lionel Genset has them only on the front as well.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

I had two SD60 that had them on both. 

They quit working on one of them.

Sounds like they are not correct 

I like them on both trucks. 

Looks cool in the dark


----------

